# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Who surfs

## el borracho

How any of you guys surf or have surfed in days gone by .Great to see some pics you have of yourselves and waves and places that meant something to you

----------


## Rushy

"Who Surfs"? - Toyota do!

----------


## Toby

I went surfing once, managed to stand on the board and ride a few waves in even. But it all changed when the fire nation attacked


This meant something to me. made a badass cut

----------


## el borracho

be a big board rushy  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

White pointer got you Toby

----------


## el borracho

> I went surfing once, managed to stand on the board and ride a few waves in even. But it all changed when the fire nation attacked
> 
> Attachment 13323
> This meant something to me. made a badass cut


faaark Toby is that from a surfing accident

----------


## Toby

> faaark Toby is that from a surfing accident


Yeah the nose of the board went into my thigh. There's yellow so no one can say I have no fat on me

----------


## Rushy

Toby, I thought that the point of surfing was to ride the board not fight the board.

----------


## el borracho

> Yeah the nose of the board went into my thigh. There's yellow so no one can say I have no fat on me


nice work Toby ..very nice .I have been lucky enough in my many years surfing which I stopped 15years ago to have had no major accidents with cuts !!

----------


## el borracho

a few of my old boards - I built parts of these boards also -these are around 28-30 years ago.A Butterfly fin in green -dont see them nowadays  and a few singles fins plus a 4 fin in yellow .great memory's

----------


## Gapped axe

Lived and breathed Surfing from 7yrs till 25yrs, till a rafting accident down the Motu fucked me for a number of years. Got back Tried to get back into it when I was around 28yrs but not having the mobility and the fitness I had, was riding 5'8 / 5'10' Quads at the time of my accident. I changed to Mals. Now Because I'm bigger 107kg I'm into Sups. Hey it's better than Goat boats, which I currently have 3 of. Currently have 2 boards and surf them, as well as Flat water workouts, even got the Bride Keen even.

----------


## Gapped axe

Still got my 6'3'' JC Thruster and 2 Mals.  The Original Maketu Board Riders

----------


## el borracho

I stopped pretty much between 30-35 when I got to unfit and weak to paddle against 20year olds --those SUPS now they sound like the way to combat 20yr olds  :Thumbsup:  Got any pics of yourself surfin

----------


## el borracho

> Still got my 6'3'' JC Thruster and 2 Mals.Attachment 13327  The Original Maketu Board Riders


thats a great pic ! an image of a surf community

----------


## Gapped axe

Na I was to busy Surfing, and so was me mates. Bit like action hunting photos really.

----------


## hunter308

I used to play around on my cousins wave ski and used to try to surf on my uncles old surfboard but I much preferred the wave ski as it was easier to ride could never get my balance on a surf board.

----------


## el borracho

Surfing unless plain talented is bloody hard!

----------


## el borracho

these images are of me around 1983...wow 30 years ago Im at blacks reef with the girlfriend that surfed -a pain in the ass as they think they can drop in and tell you to f-off lol

----------


## Rushy

Bloody hell Brian have you got a boner on or a budgie down those shorts?  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## el borracho

45cal

----------


## Gibo

Surfed lots in my early teens to mid twenties at Maketu and Mount. 
Was actually more into skateboarding and invested most of my time into that.
Gapped Axe that looks like my Dads mob!

----------


## el borracho

same pic you posted isnt it . the seasons board in front i made!!

 your photos boys post them !!!!

----------


## Gapped axe

Probably is. But hey I'm not your dad. The guys range from 17yrs to 42yrs. This photo was taken around 1984

----------


## kiwijames

Have to have a dig around. Got  a few photos surfing Tamarindo, Boca Barranca and Playa Negra in Costa Rica with Robert August, Robert Weaver (Wingnut), Mark Martinson and a bunch of other old school players. Joel Tudor was supposed to show too but never saw him. I guess it was the lead up to the "Surf n Turf" competition he hosts in Tamarindo as we played golf after and combined scores. I got a signed Wingnut tee shirt.
Learnt in the Mount before it got invaded, only longboards. The little pointy boards were for the "butt wigglers" who still look like they are trying to pull themselves silly on a surfboard. Too fat, old and tired now to be bothered plus the waves in HB are as good as the sea fishing, shit, (once you have experienced places like the Gulf of Mexico).

Funny thing with the golf in Tamarindo, there were real live crocodilo in the water hazards. I asked the old ex pat Yank i was playing with, "who feeds them". He cooly said to me "there aint not many dogs round here boy". :XD:

----------


## Brenick

Only the net

----------


## el borracho

thatd be great to see some of those images . Those names are legends in the surf world - god Robert August must be getting on . Saw wingnut surfin with him in Endless summer 11 - Wingnut has MS disease . Get those pics out . I took Kong Surfing in a secret spot in northern Spain -to big for me so i watched
long boards rule!!!!

----------


## el borracho

I decided not to enter the water  this day-Mundaka northern Spain circa  1989-90

----------


## Munsey

How big the face of that wave ? That's insane !  :Sick:

----------


## el borracho

around 20 ft but Mundaka's wave as it hits the bar grows sometimes to and then pitches into a big barrel . Sadly i was never so good as to enjoy the qualities of this wave as much as i would have like to --couldn't barrel ride for shit.
a couple of my old boards -a stnger and a single fins

----------


## R93

Is that a surfer near the crest of the wave center left on the Circa photo?

----------


## Gapped axe

That's intense Mundaka, look at that off shore wind, man that would take some paddling into and not counting the initial take off drop. Can understand why you didn't get wet. Used to live in Titirangi so mainly surfed Karkari and Piha after work. Got sick of the crowds so decided to come to Roto Vegas as my brother was already here and surfing with the Maketu lads. We also had a club here called the Plateau Board Riders and as far as I know most still surf. Google Shaun Dickson a Tow in big wave surfer. The plateau guys used to hit Gissy, Ragland and the Naki if our own breaks weren't working. Man they were fun trips lots of fun and laughs. The Maketu club photo I've since been informed was 1981, which is Dad Gibo? I Guarantee it's not the guy holding the 6'1'' red Hot Stuff Board.

----------


## el borracho

> Is that a surfer near the crest of the wave center left on the Circa photo?


yes R93 that sure is - I cannot remmber what he did but guys were taking off no probs at all that day and pulling into huge pits and disappearing  for some time before coming out --lol just not me .........
I went out on some days of size  and total perfection and got some good waves but always know when to call enough's enough to stay breathing hahah

----------


## R93

Jayzus!! Thats a huge friggin wave then? I really like watching surfers and surfing footage but have never been keen on trying it. I love being in the water, just have more fun and feel secure under it. 
Silly and highly unlikely to get munched, I know, but I have always been uneasy on the surface, feeling and looking like food. :Grin:

----------


## el borracho

the sharky feeling is a very real thing .The Muriwai attack was sobering but to be honest not unexpected either given what swims in our local coastline .I used to do a lot of water shoots in surfing and wore and Aussi made anti shark device so was the fear I have of those creatures 
Shark Shield FREEDOM7 is the World's Only Scientifically Proven Shark Deterrent for Spearfishing

this thing used to electrocute me when leaving the water and was stumbling about in the shore waves -stand on it and get a small zap ahaha

--Takapuna I believe will have one in the summer months also -at least a bite as swimmers on mass swim in the depths out from the coast for Kilometers at a time . I used to shit myself in places like Ecuador with super warm water -I remember having a surf in northern Colombia in  brown but warm water and didnt want to paddle out to far..bull sharks ouch   ...maybe im just paranoid

----------


## R93

Ha Ha I would have about 10 of those things hanging off me :Thumbsup: 
I have always wondered if the thought was in the back of the minds of people that frequent the waves or did they just not worry about it due to the chances. It is my worst fear, hands down. That poor bugger at Muriwai was hit by 2 sharks, no?
I met a bloke that was thumped by a white a few years ago. He loves the fricken things now and is realistic and not the least bitter about why he was attacked. Awesome dude and attitude but I dont ever wanna find out if I would feel the same way. :Grin:

----------


## el borracho

two or 3 -my police friend said the cop unloaded upto 30 rounds into the shark and general area .I met a guy who was on the program with phil cogan face your fears -he was on a kayak fishing in northland when a great white circled him -said nose at front of kayak and tail still coming round behind the back of it -he said it hassled him for quite sometime and pushed the back of the kayak down in the water -he literally shat his pants and said he was unable to talk for some time after that -months he said -so was the shock and fear he suffered .He also is now an active shark protector type guy .The scientist who he talks with say the great white is well set up in the Hauraki gulf !!! no surprises given a 6 footer some years ago was long lined a hundred or so meters off Takapuna reef and at Waiheke they caught an 18ft female with pups in a net --fark that

----------


## R93

I was bringing a machine home from central NI a few yrs ago. Not long past Ohakea we hit the coast and cleared the zone. Noticed heaps of people enjoying the water along the beach as we headed south. 
A mate with me sighted a huge shark heading south, just beyond the breakers. Cool! I lost some height to get a better view. It looked to us, to be a white. (Note, neither a shark expert) I got lower and reasonably close to some folks on the beach, we tried to warn them it was there with goofy hand signals.
They just smiled and waved at us. I roared back out to see if I could see it again but couldnt. I followed the news a few days after I got home to see if it was seen or mentioned, but it was not. To this day I am sure it was a white as the shape is, to me unmistakable.
I have seen oodles of big fish from the air, deep in south Westland and fiordland but nothing like that. Even seen deer a km off the coast having a swim.

----------


## gimp

Someone already made the joke, but




Neat photos

----------


## el borracho

is that a great white in the shallows Gimp  :Zomg:

----------


## el borracho

you think sharks are bad what about this -Testicle biting fish 

Discovery of testicle-biting fish leads to swim warning for Danish men - CNN.com

----------


## JoshC

I grew up 10 minutes from this reef, part of the big wave challenge these days. 



Tried to surf a bit when I was at school, rugby, hunting, fishing and diving was less complicated for me. Have some good mates who have travelled all over the place surfing though. Good beach parties!

----------


## el borracho

now that friken south island east coast big !!! Hell men ride this shit

----------


## R93

How do you measure the height of a wave? I assume from the bottom to crest? Say the surfer in the above post is 6' he would conservativly fit between the crest and what you can see of the 
bottom 6-7 times?
Making that a 30'+ wave in Josh's post?

----------


## gimp

> I grew up 10 minutes from this reef, part of the big wave challenge these days. 
> 
> Attachment 13377
> 
> Tried to surf a bit when I was at school, rugby, hunting, fishing and diving was less complicated for me. Have some good mates who have travelled all over the place surfing though. Good beach parties!


Where is that?

----------


## el borracho

pretty much R93 -Surfers have a look at a wave and call it -a little based on height and general volume look of a wave given a wave has a high point but for a short time .that wave is about that size for sure -its called PAPATOWAI

https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=PA...w=1366&bih=563

----------


## JoshC

Waves up to 14 metres at times apparently R93. F'n big.

Between Papatowai and Tautuku Gimp.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_B-q7b4...%3D_B-q7b4_RMQ

----------


## el borracho

Check Spain out Mundaka -youll see as the guy pulls in on different sections the wave grows .Great place for surf France and Spain and France is a an eye opener on the beaches -rather liberal to say the least 

mundaka big - YouTube

----------


## upnorth uplander

Elb is famous in the surfing world, hes on surfs up. Hes the penguin with short legs, round body and a big head. Apparently he didnt need much of a make over for this part. Hes also plays himself in the hobbit , but there was no surfing in that movie so mite be hard to pick him out.

PS when Elb talks about long boards, they are really 6 ft thrusters to the rest of us.

----------


## kiwijames

> Check Spain out Mundaka -youll see as the guy pulls in on different sections the wave grows .Great place for surf France and Spain and France is a an eye opener on the beaches -rather liberal to say the least 
> 
> mundaka big - YouTube


Always wanted to get to Biarritz. Never made it out if the South.

----------


## el borracho

north of there for beach breaks is better around Hossogor -fantastic beach breaks .Bigger waves down from Barritz lafatania and Gertari cant spell them but didnt surf them .I lived 3 seasons in Mundaka building boards -sadly drunk 5 days a week literally -god I was  bad........

----------


## R93

> Waves up to 14 metres at times apparently R93. F'n big.
> 
> Between Papatowai and Tautuku Gimp.
> 
> Big Wave at Papatowai - YouTube



Balls of fricken steel those buggers. :Wtfsmilie:  I was watching something the other night where these 2 mates, Ozzys I think, went around the world big wave surfing. They were not young either. Had to be towed in by jet-ski. The waves were that big and close to reefs, they wore helmets FFS! :Grin:

----------


## NRT

> Waves up to 14 metres at times apparently R93. F'n big.
> 
> Between Papatowai and Tautuku Gimp.
> 
> Big Wave at Papatowai - YouTube


awesome sound track TOOL fucken rule

----------


## Gapped axe

Mate now days, anything over head height, 4' is big.  Prefer 2' 3' sup fun waves. I cut my teeth on  Auckland West Coast waves, to me bigger was better in those days. Mind you was also younger, fitter, and more bullet proof. Oh how things change. This year Whitianga bar was 4mtrs, Son (Hot Water Beach life Guard) says lets do it Dad. Dad say says Son if I can't swim it I don't surf it, very wise.

----------


## Rushy

With your age has come wisdom GA

----------


## Gapped axe

Definitely, Rushy

----------


## Gapped axe

Also used to Surf out your way Rushy. Maori Bay and Rimmer rd

----------


## Rushy

> Also used to Surf out your way Rushy. Maori Bay and Rimmer rd


It can stand up out there as well GA

----------


## el borracho

the bay was my home break for years -funny how there is always a wash up and suddenly a new young crew with the fossils moved more toward the sides !!! :Oh Noes: 

Guys where your old time  photos ??????? post as theyre great to see .You can see Ive always had a love of dogs eh -and real bad hair lol

----------


## Scouser

> the bay was my home break for years -funny how there is always a wash up and suddenly a new young crew with the fossils moved more toward the sides !!!
> 
> Guys where your old time  photos ??????? post as theyre great to see .You can see Ive always had a love of dogs eh -and real bad hair lol


Whoa....love those 'velcro hush puppies'....i had a pair of them....haharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## el borracho

beauties eh lol

----------


## R93

That foxy is taller than you El B? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> That foxy is taller than you El B?


And it still is

----------


## el borracho

> That foxy is taller than you El B?


it now eats carpet also  :Zomg:  and not by my doing. Im only 5.4 at a stretch also R93  - bigger mouth than I am tall

----------


## Rushy

> it now eats carpet also  and not by my doing. Im only 5.4 at a stretch also R93  - bigger mouth than I am tall


El B the day you make 5'4" is the day you are standing on an apple crate.

----------


## el borracho

Talk about FILTHY standup pits check these waves out from around the globe

----------


## Rushy

That is just suicidal El B

----------


## WhistlingWings

I tried to learn of Rimmers Road (lived up Rimmers) a few years ago....got smashed! hahaha
Then tried down Muriwai, saw a fin....shit myself! but though nah!! Cant be!
Then saw it again. Wiping the salt spray in denial I thought "no chance!"
then RIGHT IN FRONT of me! I saw without a doubt a fin go past!
HOLY FECK!!!! Me and a mate where shitting ourselves!\
Then we saw it was a bunch of dolphins! Bloody awesome! There was about 10 of them swimming around us!

----------


## Rushy

They were probably chasing a shark. ha ha ha ha

----------


## WhistlingWings

HAHAHHAHA like Flipper!

----------


## kiwijames

@el borracho. I have been looking for these photos for some time now. Glad I found some of them stuffed away.
Mark Martinson and Robert Weaver @ Tamarino, Costa Rica

Tenga cuidado. Hay Cocodrilo!

About 15 minutes North of Boca Barranca
. 
It was flat when we got there

----------


## el borracho

> @el borracho. I have been looking for these photos for some time now. Glad I found some of them stuffed away.
> Mark Martinson and Robert Weaver @ Tamarino, Costa Rica
> Attachment 27097
> Tenga cuidado. Hay Cocodrilo!
> Attachment 27098
> About 15 minutes North of Boca Barranca
> Attachment 27099. 
> It was flat when we got there


Classic Mate , correct me if im wrong but isnt Wingnut got major body function problems nowadays -arthritis or some just as evil ? were there really sea water crocs in the water -scarey shit

----------


## kiwijames

> Classic Mate , correct me if im wrong but isnt Wingnut got major body function problems nowadays -arthritis or some just as evil ? were there really sea water crocs in the water -scarey shit


Yes I heard something nasty too but don't know for sure. Real nice fella. Robert August was there as well as a bunch of old school guys. I was hoping Joel Tudor would be there too but he was a no show in the end. 
There were crocs and cayman 

Never saw one in the ocean but these fellas were only a stone throw away.
I played some golf as part of a surf pro-am sorta thing and asked the fella I was partnering with who fed the crocs? His reply was classic "put it this way boy, there aint no dogs around here".

----------


## el borracho

you surf witches rock

----------


## 7mmsaum

> the bay was my home break for years -funny how there is always a wash up and suddenly a new young crew with the fossils moved more toward the sides !!!
> 
> Guys where your old time  photos ??????? post as theyre great to see .You can see Ive always had a love of dogs eh -and real bad hair lol


Is that a Humber super snipe ?

----------


## kiwijames

Roca Bruja, yeah we tried but the surf was rubbish so we left the boards behind. Guanacaste had plenty of surf so it was not really a priority. Now I wish we pushed a bit harder to surf these spots.

Chose to go after Rooster Fish instead and caught one good one.

----------


## el borracho

> Is that a Humber super snipe ?


think it was a morris oxford from memory

----------


## HNTMAD

Yup, i have swapped my boards for rifles, still have a couple. Surfed mainly Whiterock, Tora and Ngawi all on the south coast Wairarapa. Have made trips to samoa but the best was Wavepark in the Mentawian Islands, 5 hours from Sumatra.

Here are a couple of pics, funny thing is the last board i got made was a 7.0 and now i shoot 7mm rifles!!! diodnt happen that way..........promise


First 3 at wavepark and then the last 2 at Whiterock, sorry about size on last pic, It was HUGE that day. good 8ft plus, Only guy i saw riding it was Graeme Moody (now dead) he was a legend

----------

